# 8 month old wakes frequently at night, not to nurse



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

Ds, 8 mos, sometimes has a 4-6 hours stretch of sleep where he will just wake once to nurse or not all, but then he whines and squirms at me every hour or less the rest of the night, but does not want to nurse. He just got his third tooth. I don't know if more are on the way. I am tired even after being in bed 10 hours. Not sleep deprived, but certainly not feeling chipper. I think he may wake to pee (we try to do EC but not at night since he has stopped pooping at night) and I change him when I notice he is wet. I don't care how many times he wakes up if it is to nurse but when it is to squirm and whine at me it drives me crazy! He has always done this off and on, usually on. I thought by now he would be sleeping better. How can I help him stay asleep?


----------



## bottomsup (Jul 6, 2007)

Probably not much you can do right now. It sounds like he is smack dab in the middle of the 8-9 month sleep regression (related to the Wonder Weeks).

Now, I think the "it's just a phase" explanation is WAY overused, but in this case, it probably really is.

Here is some info that may help: "http://moxie.blogs.com/askmoxie/2006/02/qa_what_are_sle.html"
Money quote: *"The "8-month sleep regression" (which for some babies is closer to a 9-month sleep regression) is related to the 37-week spurt. For some reason that one just seems to cause more waking, too, than some of the other spurts do. It might also be particularly hard because many babies are smack in the middle of working on crawling or walking, and also teething."*

Just keep doing your nighttime comforting back to bed routine, and eventually, the he!! you are in will pass (until the next time).

*Also, ear infections! The hourly waking and NOT wanting to nurse is the only symptom my guy has ever had when he gets an EI>*


----------



## bstandlee (May 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh there's a 8-9 month sleep regression too?!?! My DS hasn't gotten over his 4 month sleep regression and he just turned 8 months! The last week he's slept for 2-3 hour stretches until 3 or 4 am then he's awake and squirming every hour until he's up at 7. The past few months a "good night" is when he only wakes up 4 times from 8-8. I'd hate to see what a regression from that is...







:


----------



## roosmommy (Feb 17, 2008)

I hadn't heard of the 8 or 9 month sleep regression, but that makes sense and is probably why my 9 month old is suddenly up so often. Thanks!!!!!!


----------

